

Welcome to the future of video. Please stay a while [YouTube Blog] - andysinclair
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/05/welcome-to-future-of-video-please-stay.html

======
andysinclair
I personally welcome the competition in online video rental, especially here
in the UK where there is a very limited choice.

I think if YouTube can nail video quality and streaming reliability then they
could seriously threaten the likes of iTunes and NetFlix. Hopefully they will
integrate a simple/low friction payment mechanism, and focus on one-off movie
rentals, rather than having to sign up for a subscription. If they can do this
then I will be very keen to use this service.

